# 1964 Columbia tank bike - $125 (Sloansville)



## Ray (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice price for a bike that appears to be in fairly good shape. Near Albany, NY, I believe...

http://albany.craigslist.org/bik/2834113598.html


----------



## partsguy (Feb 4, 2012)

THAT IS A VERY GOOD BUY! Nice clean and STRAIGHT!


----------



## jd56 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice shape


----------



## StevieZ (Feb 5, 2012)

This is a nice bike. I fixed and cleaned the whole bike. Going to make someone a Nice ride.


----------

